
Elon Musk's Statement on His Membership in the Presidential Advisory Forum - nickjarboe
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/827330589191704576
======
pyrophane
What chance you think people like Musk should take really depends on whether
you believe that our current President is willing to anyone other than his
inner circle, or whether he cares about anyone outside of his base.

I tend to believe the answer to both questions is no, and that all the
President's tech advisory council is accomplishing is giving him something to
boast about. It may also be benefiting the individual companies that sit on it
to the point that they are willing to play along with Trump's agenda.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Even if it doesn't work, the reality is: He's the President. Advising him may
not help, but refusing to advise him -definitely- won't help.

We don't have to like him, but he's there. He was elected. And God help him
and us survive it. And if there's even a 2% chance Elon Musk or anyone else
can make a difference, they should go for it.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Even if it doesn't work, the reality is: He's the President. Advising him
> may not help, but refusing to advise him -definitely- won't help.

The President is not all powerful, and is subject to both formal and informal
constraints. Visible opposition (or even lack of visible support) can fairly
directly contribute to the informal constraints, and increase political
pressure on the institutions, particularly Congress, which exercise formal
restraints. And, thus, definitely can help.

------
jfaucett
Great news. The more rational and intelligent people stop boycotting and
actually start debating and working to convince / give their good advice to
the POTUS the better. At the end of the day, he and his team are making
decisions for the whole country and that team should be as well informed as
possible.

